# [PC-BSD] Still no sound on my computer



## royzhang1234 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi, gentlemen. I'm beginner of FreeBSD.I've installed PCBSD 8.1 on my computer.  There's no sound although i 've tried many ways. Could someone kind help me fix it? Because I don't know what had happened.

1 I've added this code to "loader.conf": snd_hda_enable="YES" 

2 cat /dev/sndstat like this:


```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Sigmatel STAC9228X PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <HDA Sigmatel STAC9228X PCM #1 Analog> (play/rec)
pcm2: <HDA Sigmatel STAC9228X PCM #2 Digital> (play)
```


3 mixer code:


```
Mixer vol      is currently set to  77:77
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  75:75
Mixer line     is currently set to   0:0
Mixer rec      is currently set to  75:75
Recording source: line
```

4 the code in /etc/sysctl.conf:

```
# Autodetect the most recent sound card. Uncomment for Digital output / USB
#hw.snd.default_auto=1
hw.snd.defualt_unit=1
```

Thank you in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok. First: [thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense[/thread]

Have a look at the snd_hda(4) man page. The HDA sound chip is used in various different implementations and you may need to tweak which output on your card produces what.


----------



## lme@ (Aug 24, 2010)

In /boot/loader.conf it should be 
	
	



```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```
.
But as you already have several pcm devices, the soundcard is recognized already.


----------



## royzhang1234 (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks for your replies. I know I should post this problem on the forum of PCBSD, but i've failed to register. Your patience is highly appreciated.

To Ime@,
The soundcard is recognized, but there's no sound.

To SirDice,

It seems that there's no description to how to tweak output of soundcard.

best regards!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 24, 2010)

royzhang1234 said:
			
		

> It seems that there's no description to how to tweak output of soundcard.


The entire man page is dedicated to it!


----------

